# salido fuera de la casa



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

¿Igor había salido fuera de la casa? (DIspara, yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)
No entiendo por qué pone aquí "fuera de". La frase : "Igor había salido de la casa" me suena más natural. ¿Por qué pone "fuera" o qué significdo tiene?


Feliz Pascua,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> ¿Igor había salido fuera de la casa? (_Dispara, yo ya estoy muerto_, Julia Navarro)
> No entiendo por qué pone aquí "fuera de". La frase : "Igor había salido de la casa" me suena más natural. ¿Por qué pone "fuera" o qué significdo tiene?


Esto quiere decir después de haber salido de la casa Igor se quedó afuera y permanecía allí algún tiempo. También se puede decir, por ejemplo, _Juan salió durante cinco minutos_, es decir, se quedó fuera de la casa cinco minutos.

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

Kann man auf Deutsch nicht sagen: "er hat das Haus verlassen" und auch "er ist aus dem Haus raus gegangen"?

Es gibt verschiedene Weisen um etwas zu sagen, nicht?; so auch auf Spanisch.


----------



## Tonerl

> Kann man auf Deutsch nicht sagen: "er hat das Haus verlassen" und auch "er ist aus dem Haus *rausgegangen*"?



Hallo Peter !

*Ja, du hast Recht, das kann man sagen; aber auch:*
Er verließ das Haus
Er ging aus dem Haus
Er ist gerade aus dem Haus gegangen
Er ist gerade rausgegangen
Er ist nach draußen gegangen
Er ging nach draußen, etc.....

LG


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, das meine ich genau. Es hat keinen Sinn immer alles im Frage zu stellen. Es gibt nicht nur eine Weise um etwas zu sagen.


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> Er verließ das Haus - Abandonó la casa
> Er ging aus dem Haus - Salió de la casa
> Er ist gerade aus dem Haus gegangen - Acaba de salir de la casa
> Er ist gerade rausgegangen - Acaba de salir
> Er ist nach draußen gegangen - Ha salido afuera
> Er ging nach draußen, etc.....- Salió afuera, etc.



Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Hola Kunvla !

Si no hubiese sido por ti, nunca habría aprendido tanto !
Graccccccias


----------

